# Game dog book



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Isnt there a HUGE game dog book that tells you about past bloodlines, old dogmen days ect? What is it called and where can I get it? And if you have read it what do you think about it? Thanks all!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

look on amazon for the colby book. i hear that is a good book.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you're asking about The Book Of American Game Dog Times vol. 1 & 2 or The Book of Interviews. Either way here's where you can purchase all three. American Times Publishing


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Or possibly The Complete Game dog A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier

The Complete Gamedog

i think the price has went up to 200 since the sites last update


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow thanks, im going to eventually get all of them! lol.. Thanks for the sites.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

ironjawpits said:


> Or possibly The Complete Game dog A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier
> 
> The Complete Gamedog
> 
> i think the price has went up to 200 since the sites last update


I'm not sure if there are any left, but at the end of December 2009 there were a limited number of signed copies left for $150.00ea. Here's the info and a link to the video on.

TO ORDER THE COMPLETE GAMEDOG SEND- $150 POSTAL MONEY ORDER ($200 OUTSIDE THE U.S.A.) TO

ED FARON
PO BOX 990
MILLERS CREEK NC
28651


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

These books are very good.

Amazon.com: Richard F. Stratton: Books

Amazon.com: Dogs of Velvet and Steel: Pit Bulldogs: A Manual for Owners (9780615118352): Bob Stevens: Books

Amazon.com: The History of Fighting Dogs (9780793804986): Dieter Fleig, William Charlton: Books

Amazon.com: Gladiator Dogs (9780793805969): Carl Semencic: Books

Amazon.com: The Sporting Bull Terrier (Vintage Dog Books Breed Classic - American Pit Bull Terrier) (9781905124787): Eugene Glass: Books


----------



## stacker (Oct 19, 2009)

There is another and it's actually great!! Richard Strattons "the american pitbull terrier"


----------

